# Alcohol



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

I know I know alcohol is BAD BAD BAD!!!! I drink like once a year What would be the best 'drink' to drink if you were gonna drink? (Lowest amount of cals and such...)


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 12, 2004)

If you drink once a year it doesn't matter.

But....if you don't want sugar....Vodka doesn't have any, I believe.

Gin tonics are good.

Never trust a man, or woman, who doesn't drink.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Lowest cals is probably gin and diet coke, i think.

Followed by vodka.

I think i recall the rule of thumb being, if it's clear, it's lower in cals than something that's not (whiskey, rum, wine etc...) but i think malibu is the exception to that rule because of the flavourings. Not too sure though.


----------



## booj (Nov 12, 2004)

Jack and Diet Coke!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 12, 2004)

If your trying to not drink much, but get drunk on the least calories, I'd go for vodka and flavored water.  Sometimes I get the flavored vodka (has more calories though) but I'm usually drunk by my second cup, so it doesn't take much.  

If you drink beer, he's a list with it's calories and stuff:
http://www.beer100.com/beercalories.htm


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2004)

It is one night I wouldn't sweat it


----------



## Jill (Nov 12, 2004)

I was thinking rye or vodka and diet coke. Id prefer rye/vodka with oj, excpet oj has too many cals. How about cranberry???? I hate beer


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)

No calories in Marijuana..if ya can handle the munchies.

_*cough cough*_


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

This may sound fundamentally wrong since this is a health, fitness and body forum (and the rest), but if you're gonna drink, why not _enjoy_ it and not stress aout what has more calories or any of that shit. 

While it won't "fuck up" your diet completely, no matter what you drink wil have some effect or other, so just drink what you enjoy drinking (even if that's just water) and have fun doing it.


----------



## bracewater (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> This may sound fundamentally wrong since this is a health, fitness and body forum (and the rest), but if you're gonna drink, why not _enjoy_ it and not stress aout what has more calories or any of that shit.
> 
> While it won't "fuck up" your diet completely, no matter what you drink wil have some effect or other, so just drink what you enjoy drinking (even if that's just water) and have fun doing it.


 

I stopped drinking so much after I got out of college (saves tons of money too) but I usually have wine now and then which I hear is good for the heart anyway, but bad for the head in the morning if I have too much 

As long as its not an everyday thing, you might as well enjoy your drink of choice mine is captain morgan and coke

cheers


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What would be the best 'drink' to drink if you were gonna drink?



Anything that I can get my hands on.  Beer (good beer, none of that shitty Tank 3:16 Coors Light shit), red wine, white wine and vodka are my favorites.  I like to enjoy my drinks, so when I decide to have a few, the concern for my diet goes out the window.

Orange Stoli with Diet Sprite packs a pretty good punch with limited calories.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> If your trying to not drink much, but get drunk on the least calories, I'd go for vodka and flavored water. Sometimes I get the flavored vodka (has more calories though) but I'm usually drunk by my second cup, so it doesn't take much.
> 
> If you drink beer, he's a list with it's calories and stuff:
> http://www.beer100.com/beercalories.htm


Nice chart ncgirl

When I used to drink beer I had a friend who drove a Miller truck.
He would drop off free cases of Miller lite from time to time.  I found
that for a light beer with out sacrificing a lot of taste, it was probably one of the best.  I think your chart said it was around 96 calories.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_I don´t like alcohol that much but why it would be a bad thing?  _


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

It's not a bad thing Vieope, if it is not used in excess.  They say 1 glass of wine a day with your meal can actually benefit your health.  But of course a body builder has to watch the calorie intake.  So to much would be a bad thing of course.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 12, 2004)

White wine is my choice. 160 cals in 8oz. No carbs or sugars and it's soooooooo GOOD to boot.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 12, 2004)

Straight shots of unflavored vodka


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> It's not a bad thing Vieope, if it is not used in excess.  They say 1 glass of wine a day with your meal can actually benefit your health.  But of course a body builder has to watch the calorie intake.  So to much would be a bad thing of course.


_ 

Anybody knows the nutritional value for pure alcohol? _


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 12, 2004)

idk but i have to agree with madden player on this one. I dont smoke anymore, but if i was gunna choose i would smoke. they are both just as bad so why add calories and plus i've never seen people puke from pot.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> so why add calories


_Use alcohol instead of maltodextrin for post workout shake. _


----------



## madden player (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## sabre81 (Nov 12, 2004)

well if you plan to get smashed, dont do it drinking beer.    if you just going out to have a few then it will probably amount to only about 300 calories, so dont worry bout it.  Just cut out a snack or somethign during the day.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _ _
> 
> _Anybody knows the nutritional value for pure alcohol? _


Yeah, there is none


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

Beer - like michelob ultra is very low cals and low carbs but unfortunatly low taste too

wine is probably the second next lowest option
Here is a nice handy chart: http://www.weightlossforall.com/calories-alcohol.htm

Basically when you get into distilled drinks just use the following formula:
"Proof is % alcohol x 2, so 100 proof is equivalent to 50% alcohol.
100% pure alcohol accounts for 7 cals/gm

In 1 oz of typical distilled spirits (straight up) you have 1 jigger or 28 gms of alcohol at 100 proof (50% alcohol and the rest is basically flavored water with no fat no proten and no carbs [beer is different since it has carbs]).  
So the math works out as:
28gm*7cals/gm * 50% alcohol = 98 cals (really Kcals).

Since most distilled drinks you typically get in a shot glass or jigger are about 100 proof you can count on about 98 calories in 1 oz (jigger=28 gm) of 100 proof alcohol or .98 cals/proof. Just round it up to 100 cals per shot.

For higher proof spirits just do the math.
So 1 oz of like barardi 151 (which is 151 proof or 76% alcohol) yields: 151proof * .98cals/proof = 148 cals

Additional info that may be useful:

Most bartenders think it cool to over pour drinks. A 1 oz drink will typically be closer to 1.5 oz or 50% more calories.

The main effect of alcohol is to reduce the amount of fat your body burns for energy. In one study for several hours after drinking vodka, whole body lipid oxidation (a measure of how much fat your body is burning) dropped by a massive 73%.

The combination of alcohol and a high-calorie meal is especially fattening, mainly because alcohol acts as a potent appetizer. A Canadian study shows that an aperitif (an alcoholic drink taken before a meal to increase the appetite) increased calorie intake to a greater extent than a carbohydrate-based drink.

Just a single bout of heavy drinking raises levels of the muscle-wasting hormone cortisol and increases the breakdown of testosterone for up to 24 hours. The damaging effects of alcohol on testosterone are made even worse when you exercise before drinking. 

Hope that helps some.

OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Damn OD...something tells me you are an experienced drinker


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> White wine is my choice. 160 cals in 8oz. No carbs or sugars and it's soooooooo GOOD to boot.



No sugars? You sure?

I'm pretty sure they make wine out of grapes.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

^^ some people forget that fermentation will kill the yeast at a certain percentage of alcohol and the remaining unfermented sugars are still there. This also accounts for the differences in wine dryness. Compare and contrast a dry red with the syrupy sweetness of a German Beerenauslese,a Trockenbeerenauslese or Eiswein. Distillation or fortification is the only means to increase alcohol levels in the spirited drinks. So you are correct - beers and wines have or other non-distilled drinks often have varying amounts of unfermented or partially reduced sugars.

OD


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> Beerenauslese,a Trockenbeerenauslese



Be honest, have you just made these words up?


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Damn OD...something tells me you are an experienced drinker


But never to the point of abuse.   

It's just so hard to say "no" to a good vintage that sits there and winks at you in the presence of an elegant woman lol...

But when I am into my serious training regime it's ZERO alcohol time and I don't even miss it.

OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> "Proof is % alcohol x 2, so 100 proof is equivalent to 50% alcohol.
> 100% pure alcohol accounts for 7 cals/gm


_Absinthe would be proof what?  _


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Be honest, have you just made these words up?


No, thats how the Germans talk. Since they have such short growing seasons to them a good wine is a sweet wine. They have a complete rating and description system for wines and these terms mean specific things that are very descriptive and even quite funny sounding. But it can impress someone at dinner to be able to rattle off that you want a Trockenbeerenauslese (pronounced troken - baren - auslazer) for desert without tyeing your tongue in a knot. It usually at least makes for a very sweet time shortly there after as your classy date stumbles out the door with visions of sugar plumb faeries floating in her head ...

Check out : http://www.thewinedoctor.com/regionalguides/germany.shtml

OD


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 12, 2004)

What's this with vodka?  Lighter fluid in a glass .  When I drink, I love shots of Cuervo.  Smooth and to the point.  Alcohol is alcohol babe.  Don't fret about one night.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Absinthe would be proof what?  _


uhm , vieope, I am having difficulty translating your Brazilian. Is the question what is the proof ?  Hehe, this is going to be hard to explain due to semantics. "Proof" is the American system for rating alcohol concentrations. 200 proof is 100% alcohol and 100 proof is 50% alcohol. There is no way to prove this mathematically since it's a matter of definition. The algebra is straightforward from there and the constants are derived from caloric testing chambers empirically. 

Trust me it works.
OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_Oh, I thought that the proof scale went just to 100. With abisinthe I thought I have just found some problem with the system.  
_


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> What's this with vodka?  Lighter fluid in a glass .  When I drink, I love shots of Cuervo.  Smooth and to the point.  Alcohol is alcohol babe.  Don't fret about one night.



You are correct alcohol is alcohol and most spirits are simply nothing but pure alcohol cut back with some water with flavors added in naturally or manually. So basically you are just buying alcohol with flavored water with any spirits. Pure alcohol is tasteless but has a slippery texture on the palate. Vodka, at least the good stuff, is really tasteless (except for the flavored varieties like peppar, citron etc.) and the only flavor you think you are tasting is the hardness of the water and the minerals etc. What most people forget is that that is usually poured over ice that is dirty (relatively speaking) and made from tap water with chlorine, chemicals etc. and it's like why bother buying a premium vodka if you put ice in it since it well melt and impart over-flavors.

Cheers,
OD


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Here is the ingredients for 100 gallons of moonshine..

*INGREDIENTS:*​
(This recipe for one sack pot, or 100 gallons)

One nice cold *branch* in a secluded area​
100 Gallons of water​
1 Sack of bran​
10 pounds of yeast​
100 pounds of sugar​
2 good men and a TASTER​​​The basic process: 
Mix all ingredients together in a large container. After mixing, move the mixture, called "mash," into a still and leave it to ferment. How quickly this process occurs depends on the warmth of the mash.  Heat the mash to the point of vaporization at 173 degrees. The mash will produce a clear liquid, often the color of dark beer. You must watch this process with careful attention.   Trap vapor using a tube or coil. The vapor will be transferred into a second, empty container. The resulting condensation is the moonshine. It is then ready to drink or sell.  Keep mash in container. It is now called "slop." Add more sugar, water, malt, and corn meal and repeat the process.   Repeat the process up to eight times before replacing the mash.  




​


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 12, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe Randy hasn't posted any nude women in this post yet. It wont be long, I'm sure.

I stopped drinking long ago.  I choose to get my useless calories from chocolate.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_I saw somewhere a few months ago a bottle that contained 90% alcohol, anyone know the name? I just can´t find it. Quick please, christmas is coming. _


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I saw somewhere a few months ago a bottle that contained 90% alcohol, anyone know the name? I just can´t find it. Quick please, christmas is coming. _


That's good old fashioned deep south "squeeze" or "moonshine".
OD


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2004)

Sounds like window cleaner to me.

Or aftershave.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> That's good old fashioned deep south "squeeze" or "moonshine".
> OD


_
Don´t talk in codes, it is a serious matter!
_


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I saw somewhere a few months ago a bottle that contained 90% alcohol, anyone know the name? I just can´t find it. Quick please, christmas is coming. _




Everclear, which is one of the many forms of Grain Alcohol.  Hard to find good Grain Alcohol here in the states unless it is for research purposes.  General population peeps can get the low-lead stuff in the liquor stores which is 75%.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Everclear, which is one of the many forms of Grain Alcohol.  Hard to find good Grain Alcohol here in the states unless it is for research purposes.  General population peeps can get the low-lead stuff in the liquor stores which is 75%.


:bounce: :bounce:

_I knew it had "clear" in the name. Thanks Dale. _


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 12, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _
> Don´t talk in codes, it is a serious matter!
> _


I am not kidding vieope. In FL they sell "moonshine" that I think was actually confiscated from illegal stills by the government and then tested for purity and sold in the alcholic speciality stores for revenue to the state.

OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 12, 2004)

_I am looking for it already.  _


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

I agree OD... There is definately a time when it feels good to enjoy your favorite drink or two.  Moderation is important. It is easy to abuse.  

As for training I can also agree that they just don't seem to mix.  
The stuff makes you far to lazy.




			
				OceanDude said:
			
		

> But never to the point of abuse.
> 
> It's just so hard to say "no" to a good vintage that sits there and winks at you in the presence of an elegant woman lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey V, you ever hear of Pisco? Somebody brought me back a couple of bottles from peru. We drank it one night and dont remember anything. crazy drink.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

That's a funny name Cappo...
What did you do after drinking it .... Piss all night   (Pisco)


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2004)

Bah.....don't worry about the cals from alcohol.  If you are going out, then go have a good time.  Besides, most nights after the bars close end up at Denny's or IHOP eating more cals than the alcohol contained


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm going out to my girlfriends Christmas Party this year.
Do you think I'm going to be worrying about calories?....Hell No !   
I will worry about that on January 1st.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2004)

I drank plenty of moonshine OD from the real mccoys.  The guys that have long beards and live in the hills where they make it.  The stuff smells so bad you have to be out in the boondocks or you will get busted.   My relatives live in West Virginia, and whenever I visit they call up their contact and get a gallon or two.   They have 2 kinds that they make..  The clear and the dark.  The Dark they mainly just use wood chips to color it.   This shine is the best tasting stuff I have ever had.  You take a gulp and you can feel the fire going all the way down your throat to your stomach... But it is smooth, that's the thing.  These shiners have been doing this all their lives and have definately mastered the technique.   I brought a few isopropal alcohol bottles full of the shine a few years back.  When I was barbecuing I poured a couple drops in the barbecue and it was like rocket fuel man, a big ball of fire shot out...was kinda funny.   I believe the percentage was 90 percent...maybe a bit more..not sure.. All I know is it was the real deal.   I could get a gallon for 50.00 and 1/2 for 35.00.   Now it is getting more and more difficult as they are cracking down on it more and more like anything else... 




			
				OceanDude said:
			
		

> I am not kidding vieope. In FL they sell "moonshine" that I think was actually confiscated from illegal stills by the government and then tested for purity and sold in the alcholic speciality stores for revenue to the state.
> 
> OD


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Hey V, you ever hear of Pisco? Somebody brought me back a couple of bottles from peru. We drank it one night and dont remember anything. crazy drink.


_No, not really. We don´t talk a lot to the rest of the south american people.  
Have you ever heard of Caipirinha? _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

_Btw, anyone tried antifreeze ? _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

OceanDude said:
			
		

> That's good old fashioned deep south "squeeze" or "moonshine".
> OD


_I just read about it. It can make you blind though. 
http://www.ibiblio.org/moonshine/index.html 
Interesting stuff._


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No, not really. We don´t talk a lot to the rest of the south american people.  _
> _Have you ever heard of Caipirinha? _


Never heard of it, maybe because I dont talk to south americans


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

_Bastard! 

It is a really good drink, it is popular everywhere now. _


----------



## Randy (Nov 13, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I just read about it. It can make you blind though. _
> _http://www.ibiblio.org/moonshine/index.html _
> _Interesting stuff._


It can do a lot of harm to those that over indulge Vieope.
You would be suprised at how many tomb stones there are from
alcoholics back in the Moonshining states that died from alcoholism.
You can imagine how fast this stuff will wipe out your liver. Much Much faster than the average beer drinking alcohoic, I'll tell ya.. It's bad bad stuff 

But for a recreational sip or two hear and there...It is awsome.
Outside of that it makes for a good souvenir too..


----------

